
Practical Lock-Free Programming by Fedor G Pikus (2015) [video] - dragontamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVBvHbJsg5Y
======
dragontamer
Part 2 available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1obZeHnAwz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1obZeHnAwz4)

One of the absolute best presentations on lock-free programming I've ever
seen. Although this is a CPPCon talk, the overall talk is high level and
should apply to any programming language with Atomics and Memory Fences /
Memory Barriers.

Atomics, Memory Fences, and Lock-free Multithreaded Programming is among the
most difficult and convoluted subjects in all of modern programming. Pikus
breaks down the subject with excellence, with many practical examples.

------
mehrdadn
My favorite talk on this is atomic<> Weapons by Herb Sutter... it goes a bit
deeper I think:

[https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Cpp-and-
Beyond-20...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Cpp-and-
Beyond-2012-Herb-Sutter-atomic-Weapons-1-of-2)

[https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Cpp-and-
Beyond-20...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Cpp-and-
Beyond-2012-Herb-Sutter-atomic-Weapons-2-of-2)

~~~
dragontamer
That is also an excellent talk. Hard to say which one is "better".

Fortunately, the material is difficult enough that you'll probably want to
watch both talks if you're studying this subject :-)

------
ameyv
That Java Updater crash though, couldn't be more epic :)

